
Study says women better coders than men – but only if they hide their gender [pdf] - EGreg
https://peerj.com/preprints/1733v1.pdf
======
paulddraper
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11074587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11074587)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11095468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11095468)

Several problems with the data, not the least of which is the small number of
Github profiles that can be reliably sexed. Plus, the article trends to
overstate conclusions, like a tiny difference between PR acceptance rates (<
5%).

------
jbmorgado
The only case where the author "sees" _gender bias_ (it's in the outsiders) is
completely destroyed by the error bars that make the numbers the same both for
men and woman.

